# Casting Lead Shot Using The Lee Melting Pot and Lee Mould



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

A little video i made , showing the Lee Mould And Lee Melting Pot.

In my opinion these are the finest moulds on the market


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

38 cal is a good size for any pest control...

AKAOldmiser


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I like it!always wanted to try it


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

Is 10mm equal to 38cal?
Wish they did a six ball mould using the same snipless method.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

.380 is close to 9.5mm .... Track of the Wolf website in the USA does the 6 ball moulds.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

